# hood hinge spring



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

How does one SAFELY remove a hood hinge spring?
I want to wire wheel the hinge.
Or should I try to work around it?
Thanks and thanks again!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Just removed my hinges today. Those springs are under a lot of pressure, I'm leaving them alone. I plan on bucket blasting mine along with the motor etc. The blasting should remove the paint etc then paint with Eastwoods Cad paint.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

blasted mine and they look great.....used epoxy paint in steel color, killed me to do it because they still had the yellow crayon marks on them from the factory, according to the resto book factory springs were unfinished, replacements were painted black 60% gloss i believe. If you mount them to the side of a work bench or in your vice and bolt a 4' 2x4 to the top as a lever you can close them (open the spring up) to get in between, just make sure its bolted good and you strap it down while your working on it.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> blasted mine and they look great.....used epoxy paint in steel color, killed me to do it because they still had the yellow crayon marks on them from the factory, according to the resto book factory springs were unfinished, replacements were painted black 60% gloss i believe. If you mount them to the side of a work bench or in your vice and bolt a 4' 2x4 to the top as a lever you can close them (open the spring up) to get in between, just make sure its bolted good and you strap it down while your working on it.
> 
> 1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket
> 
> Brian


Man they look nice can't wait for mine to turn out like that.


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

Topkat said:


> How does one SAFELY remove a hood hinge spring?


You can use a fan belt to remove springs by looping it into the hooked end and pulling it towards you. Installation is the same, just cut the belt so that it can be slid out from behind the spring end. 
I do this while the hinge is on the car, but it can be done in a vise if firmly clamped.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Judge, How does the Eastwood Silver Cad hold up? Is it durable, or just like any silver paint? Thanks, Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

400 4spd. said:


> You can use a fan belt to remove springs by looping it into the hooked end and pulling it towards you. Installation is the same, just cut the belt so that it can be slid out from behind the spring end.
> I do this while the hinge is on the car, but it can be done in a vise if firmly clamped.


Now how cool is that? I'm going to be 'doing' my hood hinges soon and I may just have to try that move.

Thanks!

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> Judge, How does the Eastwood Silver Cad hold up? Is it durable, or just like any silver paint? Thanks, Eric


I don't know Eric I haven't applied it yet. I guess it depends on the prep. Once I sand blast mine and prepare for paint and have it installed time will tell. The car never gets wet so if its prepared properly it ought to last. I will show pics once I get moving on it. My buddy used it and it looks fantastic. It's supposed to be near identical to the original clear color. I know many who only use Eastwood paints and they swear by them. I am gonna find out..... just received my 330.00 $$ (ouch) order of various colors and encapsulator paints.
My buddy knows his concourse colors and proper placements etc, with his help and guidance the engine bay should be concourse quality when finished... A far cry from what it looked like when I purchased it


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Let me know how you make out, AND post some pics!!! eric:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> Let me know how you make out, AND post some pics!!! eric:cheers


Here ya go Eric... 2 coats of the Eastwood Silver Cad paint.
The hood springs were black, took me an hour on each media blasting at least 5 coats of paint off them, the springs shrunk in size!! 

When I was finished blasting them the natural Cad finish was exposed. I thought about just clearing them seemed a shame to paint them, they are gorgeous alone with no paint on. 

The Silver Cad paint is virtually identical to the natural Cad color of the springs.
The fender bolts will be powder coated flat black.


----------

